
Live blogging just got more flexible, fun – and profitable - mzog
https://blog.sourcefabric.org/en/news/blog/3580/Live-Blogging-Just-Got-More-Flexible-Fun-%E2%80%94-and-Profitable.htm
======
jerianasmith
Live blogs offer a unique second-screen format for interacting with viewers
and readers.

